# Sloping 2nd story floor



## ja12ke (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi I hope I can get some good feedback on  this since my searches haven't produced an answer for the variables involved with this sloping floor.

I have been looking at a foreclosure house and it looks great other than one problem. In one bedroom on the 2nd story the floor has an extremely agressive slope towards one point near an inside wall. Now Im not conserned with whether this is because of settling or a band foundation because the previous home owner layed a new slab in the basement. Appears to be some good work too. The previous owner also replaced some of the 1rst floor joists. All the floors on the first floor of the house appear to be pretty level. What and or how would I be looking at this for a fix?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2011)

Most times when you correct the level of the the house you start by leveling the main floor at the foundation. If the foundation settled and some one decided to level the floors instead of lifting the house, you will have to continue with the same practice on the second floor. This is not really difficult but you will want to check that is was the foundation or was the problem rotten sills the wood sitting on the foundation. If the wood has let it down, the fix would dammage the other repairs and it would all have to be done again.


----------

